# J*a*n*a ...... 8*0*0*0!!!



## Whodunit

***
****
*****
*Děkuji*
*za tvou*
*trpělivost,*
*ochotu a las-*
*kavost ve všech*
*našich fórech. Co by*
*to zde bylo bez tebe? My*
*všichni doufáme, že se brzy*
*budeš **moci **účastnit **našich němec-*
*kých diskuzí **ještě častější **a že budeš moci*
*klást**další **nesmímě zajímavé otázky,** navzdory*
*tvému **ná**ročnému **studiu. (Hodně štěstí u zkoušek!)*​ 
* 8000 Nachrichten sagen doch wohl mehr über deine Hilfe aus, als es Worte tun könnten, oder? *​


----------



## cuchuflete

Thanks Jana!

*You are as helful as anyone in the place could ever hope to be.
How you manage to be so kind to so many, while mastering
micro, macro and that other unpronounceable thing, and still
find moment to cheer the Czech R. team to victory.....

It's miraculous.

Congratulazione!

un abrazo,
cuchu
*​


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Thank you, Jana!!!!*


----------



## Fernando

Thank you very much, Jana.


----------



## la reine victoria

Congratulations Jana!

and

Thank you.

* * * * * * **
* * * * **
** **
***
 

​*LRV*​


----------



## cyanista

*Well, Jano, I'm glad you haven't "opted out" yet! And now it's too late - you'll have to put up with  chorus of praise **once more**. 

A round of applause for our wonderful moderátorka!!!*


----------



## Alundra

CONGRATULATIONS JANA!!!! 

Thanks for your 8000 posts. 

Alundra.


----------



## lsp

I generally like to write my own original thank you and congrats, but I can't. My very thoughts have already been articulated by cyanista and cuchuflete! You never cease to amaze... you have my humblest and most sincere admiration.

p.s. and for the record, your Italian is way better than mine. Now don't argue, or I'll put it to a poll that will only serve to embarrass us both!


----------



## Etcetera

Congratulations, Jana! 
You're wonderful!


----------



## Elisa68

Janissima!
Congratulazioni, sei davvero un patrimonio prezioso per questo forum!


----------



## Bienvenidos

*   THANK YOU SO MUCH!   
*​ 
*Bien*


----------



## TrentinaNE

Jana, grazie mille per tutto l'aiuto!!

Elisabetta


----------



## lauranazario

Jana,
Thank you for sharing a boatload of knowledge with us! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Seana

*
Thank you Jana - our nicest moderátorka!!!​​*​


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Congratulations Jana!

Thank you for sharing so much with us!

MG


----------



## DDT

Sei l'unica per cui non sono in ritardo in questa occasione, ma non me ne volere se - come quasi sempre - sarò in ritardo per il tuo prossimo traguardo, sei più veloce della luce!!!

Complimenti, 6 davvero una grande!  

DDT


----------



## Vanda

Sweet Janinha; our Fora's guardian angel!

Děkuji, for being so helpful and so kind all the time! 

Muito obrigada!​http://www.transparent.com/languagepages/Czech/player.html?../phrases/czech/cze04.au


----------



## Fedora

Thanks for all the help.  
Fedora


----------



## ElaineG

Thanks a million, or thanks 8,000, Jana.  You're the best colleague a girl could wish for (sure I can't get you to consider law school?), and your indomitable faith in human goodness, your patience and your kindness are a lesson to all of us, but particularly me.

I'm so grateful and thankful, I'm going to abandon you for a month.  But I'll do my best to bring back treats .


----------



## Eugin

*Thanks so much for your guidance here in the forums in order to keep them "tidy" and the great place it is!!!*
 
*Keep up the great job, modi!!!  *
 
*See you around!!*


----------



## jimreilly

Let me add my thanks.....


----------



## moodywop

Vedi, Jana? Sembrava che a tutti questi musoni non andassero più le congratulazioni, ma a te come si fa a non farle? Con le tue superlative spiegazioni di grammatica dovresti ricevere una laurea _honoris causa _da un'università italiana.

Auguri!

Carlo

PS Anche la tua punteggiatura è perfetta


----------



## natasha2000

CONGRATULATIONS, JANA...

One of the nicest moderators of WR....


----------



## geve

If these 8.000 posts are as helpful and kind as those I've come across in the C&S, congratulations are well deserved! Thank you Jana!


----------



## Mei

8000????!!! 

Wow Thank you Jana!!!  

Congratulations!!! 

Mei


----------



## cherine

*8000 mercis et bravos à la meilleure Janita du monde *
*I see that I'm not the only one calling you "angel".. I'm jealous*
*May you always brighten the forum with your sweet and gentle presence my very dear Jana *
*Plenty of hugs and kisses *​


----------



## Alfry

In tema mondiale non possiamo che farti i complimenti a mo' di stadio...
Jana Jana Jana Jana Jana Jana Jana Jana Jana Jana Jana Jana Jana Jana Jana Jana Jana Jana Jana Jana Jana Jana Jana Jana Jana Jana Jana Jana Jana Jana Jana .... ooooooolllllleeeeeeeeeeeeè


----------



## danalto

Ricordo ancora quando sei entrata a far parte della Grande Famiglia di WR: sei entrata in punta di piedi, ma ci hai subito fatto capire chi sei: un *FENOMENO*!
Grazie per tutto quello che hanno già detto gli altri!


----------



## Jana337

Thank you! 

You are all very sweet 
and I wish I could return at least a fraction 
of what I receive. 



Jana​


----------



## Joelline

Jana,

You return 10 fold!  

Thanks again for your help in navigating the fora and you're always so fast to respond!

Joelline


----------



## Ralf

Kaum ist man mal ein paar Tage nicht da, passieren hier die unglaublichsten Dinge .

Wenn auch (wieder einmal) etwas verspätet, so doch nicht minder herzlich:

Die besten Wünsche zum jüngsten Jubiläum

Ralf


----------



## Jana337

Thank you und danke schön!   

Jana


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Jana, you're one of those rare people who sees only the best in those around her.  

It's an honour to share the forum with you.  (Or, rather, parts of it - guess I'll have to get my Italian and German back together just to see what you're saying over _there_  . 

Many thanks and congratulations,
Chaska


----------



## Manuel_M

JANA - you're an institution around here!

Congratulations!!


----------



## combustion

JANAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ma sono io che son sempre in ritardo, o sei tu che sei velociSSSSSima???
Va be'... in ritardo... ma *CONGRATULAZIONI!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

ceci...


----------



## Saoul

E magari potevo accorgemene che so, tra un paio d'anni! 

Il Saoul (aka Eye-gor) ti ringrazia, per tante tante tante lezioni, per tante tante tante idee, e per un paio di altre cose che mi hanno fatto tanto piacere!

Sei un mito! 
Baci


----------



## emma1968

> Saoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E magari potevo accorgemene che so, tra un paio d'anni!
> 
> 
> 
> Sì, ed io tra una decina......................
> ......ma dal momento che me ne sono accorta, come non partecipare a questo "*filo*" !!!!
> *Sei veramente una colonna portante !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Click to expand...


----------



## Jana337

Mille grazie a tutti!

So institution you said? I hope that Parkinson laws do not apply yet! In particular "Jana expands to fill the time and space available for her".



Pollyjana


----------



## maxiogee

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Mille grazie a tutti!
> 
> So institution you said? I hope that Parkinson laws do not apply yet! In particular "Jana expands to fill the time and space available for her".
> 
> 
> 
> Pollyjana



Fear not Jana.
Simple math to the rescue …

If we assume that the expansion would be uniform and if we assume that your first post here gave you a volume of 1 cp (a cubic posting, the SI unit of discussion boards)
…then you now have a volume of 8200 (give or take). 
Now from 1 to 8200 sounds like a huge expansion, 
…but the diameter (think waistline) of your initial sphere was about 1.25 units 
…and that of the current one is a little over 25 units - which is only a 20-fold increase.

No need to worry yet!

Regards


----------



## Jana337

Thanks for the reassurance, Tony. 

Jana


----------



## heidita

Diese Party habe ich nun wirklich verpasst! Unserer ausgezeichneten Deutschmoderatorin einen 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## fran06

In ritardissimo!!!! (sarà una dura competizione con Saoul)
Grazie per la tua disponibilità, gentilezza e comprensione!!!!

Grazie per la pazienza con cui correggi i miei titoli , le maiuscole, i typo, le lunghe frasi da tradurre, per la tua celerità nel rispondere a tutte le mie domande (stupide e non ), per avermi detto come usare la tastiera, per avermi detto come cambiare il profilo personale,per avermi spiegato come...... mamma mia certo che ti devo aver proprio rotto eh?! 

CONGRATULAZIONI JANA!!!!​ 
La pazienza è la virtù dei forti ​


----------



## Jana337

Oh, this thread has caught my attention just by chance! I am much closer to 9000 than to 8000, girls!  

Danke schön and mille grazie anyway! 

Jana


----------



## elroy

Trotzdem werde ich dir gratulieren. 
 
Zwar könnte ich dadurch meine Gefühle kaum befriedigend zum Ausdruck bringen, aber ich würde mich schämen, wenn ich gar nicht versuchen würde, mich bei dir zu bedanken.
 
Wofür?  Einfach dafür, dass du so bist, wie du bist (einige politische und religiöse Einstellungen ausgeschlossen ).
 
Es freut mich herzlich, eine andere Person kennengelernt zu haben (obwohl wir uns noch nie im wirklichen Leben wegen Creepykeit getroffen haben), die die deutsche Sprache schätzt genauso wie ich.  Über diese Sprache habe ich so viel von dir gelernt, und ich freue mich darauf, mich weiterhin mit dir in der schönsten Sprache zu unterhalten und meine eigenen Deutschkenntnisse dabei zu verbessern und zu entwickeln.
 
Hoffentlich entsteht keine Lücke zwischen unseren jeweiligen Beitraganzahlen!  
 
Alles Gute und Liebe!​


----------



## Jana337

زلاتيتشكوني, 
es ist ganz hoffnungslos, erklären zu versuchen, was Du für mich bedeutest. Sowieso es hoffentlich tagtäglich irgendwie - ungeschickt - zum Ausdruck. Jetzt teile ich Dir nur einen Teil meiner zukünftigen Agenda mit:​


			
				elroy said:
			
		

> Wofür?  Einfach dafür, dass du so bist, wie du bist (einige samt politischen und religiösen Einstellungen ausgeschlossen).



  

ينا​


----------

